# Professional haunters?



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm guessing they're a thing, given Stiltbeast Studios on YouTube is a thing. Haunts aren't normally year 'round installations, so what do pros do during the off season? Building, obviously, but something has to fund it and pay the bills.

I'd love to meet some in my area. All the ones on YouTube seem to be from the Midwest, or East Coast. I miss doing prop building and costuming all year long. I used to work in theater until some really unfortunate decisions on what theaters I worked at put a stop to it. And I've gotta say, I miss it hard core.

There used to be a neighborhood in my area that would go all-out, the whole track would have a theme and have interwoven displays. They stopped a few years back, and Halloween feels a little dead around here, pardon the pun.

Anyone here a professional haunter year 'round? How did you get started, how do you find people to work for you, how do you find each other? What do you do when you're not building and haunting? What's your background? Where do you find time and space? If I could, I would totally start my own, or find one to work in. I don't think there are many in my area because Disney owns them all, so they all work for the mouse, and don't really do their own goodies anymore. I've found most of the people I work(ed) with or went to school with have done their time at Disney. Anyone here have some experience with them?


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Good luck in finding someone who does this 365. Even haunt business owners shut down the majority of the off season unless for special occasions. I would think it's pretty hard to make a profit even when folks are looking for the scare.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're looking for a prop building fix to tide you over while researching professional haunts and haunters, you might want to send a message to halstaff (he's one of the moderators here) and ask if he's still involved with a Make'n'Take group in southern California.

There are members here who have gone the professional route (HalloweenZombie is one example and he's on the east coast) but they tend to get busy this time of year, so you may not get an answer from them right away. In his case, he started as a home haunter and then took the jump into the pro arena. This is his web site, if you'd care to browse

http://www.ghouliemanor.com/


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

My friend owns and operates Reindeer Manor, 13th Street Morgue and Dungeon of doom. While not doing that he has a prop business called "When Hinges Creek". So when not running and working on the haunts he builds props for his store. He also goes to a number of haunt cons and gives lectures on the industry.

http://www.whenhingescreak.com/

http://www.reindeermanor.com/

I would say he works 365 days a year doing something haunt related.


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

These people are so awesome. Can't help but love how they're doing what they love! I was just watching about Transworld, how cool it must be to be part of that!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out the Hauntrepreneurs website. There are articles on there.

Dark Hour Haunted House here in the Dallas area (Plano) is open for 8 shows a year, and they work on it all year round because the shows are different each month. Many people who work there have other jobs or businesses as well. You may recognize the director of Dark Hour if you watch Stiltbeast Studios vids.

DARK HOUR


----------



## symbiotic1 (May 7, 2015)

By the mention of Disneyland I'm guessing you're in SoCal? Look up SoCal Valley Haunters on Facebook and online. I've just joined them recently myself. They're a pretty active group and a lot of folk who run big local pro and home haunts are members. In fact many of their members taught the classes at the recent ScareLA convention.


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

I am SoCal! Oooo, that sounds awesome, thank you! I'll have to look them up, it'd be great to see some local haunters still active. It seems so quiet around my area lately.


----------

